# hydronic archery Drop-away arrow pad



## Blue Tick (Jul 16, 2007)

Do you make an STS product for the DXT?


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Sounds like a dang good idea Clint!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Cant wait to see it Clint!


----------



## turbopower18 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

no picks yet very intrested!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Any pics yet Clint?


----------



## hydronic (Mar 4, 2009)

*uncut sheet*

here is an ucut sheet. It is 2.5 mm thick. It has little nodes all over it. WHen the launcher hits the pad it prevents it from bouncing back up and hitting your fletch. I will post a slow motion video when I get it done.



http://s624.photobucket.com/albums/tt328/cweibl/?action=view&current=fallpad.jpg


----------



## hydronic (Mar 4, 2009)

*let me know if anyone would like to buy*

please let me know if anyone is interested. Thanks Clint


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Does it have a strong adhesive backing, and how much? I was thinking about this very thing yesterday.


----------



## hydronic (Mar 4, 2009)

*yes it has strong adhesive backing*

yes it does


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

how about price? and is it available yet? a good drop away pad is just what the doctor ordered for every fall-away i would use besides the limbdriver and G5!


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

I was just looking for something like this the other day...I would be interested in this as well... A ballpark price would be nice...


----------



## hydronic (Mar 4, 2009)

*6 dollars*

6 dollars


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

6 dollars for how much material, and do you take paypal? Let me know, I'll buy some.:thumbs_up


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## hydronic (Mar 4, 2009)

*the adhesive backing*

will be ready in a week or 2. Thanks CLint


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Another great product by Clint. Can't wait.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey Clint! How is the new Drop Away Pad coming along?


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Very interested!!!

Please e-mail additional dealer info. and more pics please......

>>>> [email protected]

How does the thickness compare to Sims shelf pad? Thanks.*


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Any news on the drop away pad?


----------



## Texbama (Sep 18, 2003)

ttt

Any info??????????


----------

